# Somerset info



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Has anyone who tested for the Somerset, Ma reserve officer positions heard anything yet? The scores were posted, but Im curious if anyone has heard anything from the department yet?


----------



## JV78 (Nov 17, 2002)

I took the test and scored 95, I am tied for seventh place with one other person and the top thirty will get interviews. I called for Capt Solomito and he had the dispatcher tell me that the applications of the top thirty are being reviewed by the people at Town Hall. I then spoke to our Court Liaison Lt. Moniz and he said that we should be hearing something in the near future. Thats all I know for right know, if I find anything else I will keep you posted on this thread.

How did you do? My stance is that as long as you make the top thirty you will have the opportunity to show them that you are worth a spot. Good luck to you.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good luck working or $8 hr plus buy your own equipment,pay for academy and gun.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Jay, Check your messages.


----------



## JV78 (Nov 17, 2002)

csauce check you messages.

Hey JB thanks for the positve outlook! We all know how easy it is to break into this field...the hell with this small stuff. I'll just call the State Police and tell them that I deserve to be in the next class...I'm sure I'd be in...its not like anyone wants that job!?!?!

Truth is, I already work for the DA (albeit, its not where I want to be and the pay could be a hell of a lot better), so that $8.00/hr won't be the only thing paying the bills but what it will be is a chance to really break into this field, so I don't care what the pay is right now. 

You start to explore all of your options when State Corrections tells you to go get your stuff for the Academy and 9/11 causes your funding to be reappropriated and more recently your told you have a 95% chance of being in the 2nd New Bedford PD academy this year and then (here's a surprise) funding gets cut.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm sorry if I disappointed you but that is reality. I know it's very difficult to enter the LE field in MASS. I was a special for six years and it was a great learning experience but it was very costly as well. Good luck with Somerset, I hope they'll have some FT positions soon. Although they say they hire from PT officers, economics will dictate that they will save money by hiring FT trained officers, such as layed off officers, like the ones in the Plymouth Academy from NEw Bedford that were told they would be layed off.


----------



## JV78 (Nov 17, 2002)

JB, you definitely are right about that, economics will play a major role. However, my current position is one that dictates that I have to take any chance I get to make myself look better to any department that might want to hire FT'ers in the future. This is just another thing to add to the resume, I am still young enough where I can do these things. Hopefully, the economy doesn't stay in the tank forever.

On a side note, I did hear that those guys that got laid off in the academy for NB will get to keep there jobs after all...thats good for them.

I guess you could say I live by the "Beggers can't be Chosers" Motto at this point in life.


----------

